# 辟易とため息をついている



## thetazuo

頷くように光学センサが瞬いたものの、ファイドの巨体は動く気配を見せない。不寝番を交代してシンが眠るまで、共に起きているつもりなのだろう。忠実な、そして頑固な従者のように控え続ける姿と、辟易*と*ため息をついているシンの様子にフレデリカはくすりと笑みを零し……それからふと、眉を顰めた。

86─エイティシックス─Ep.3 ─ラン・スルー・ザ・バトルフロント─〈下〉
安里アサト

Hi. Is the bold と quotative と? Like 辟易と(思って)ため息をついている?
Or is it some other usage?


----------



## Flaminius

This looks to me another light-novel thoughtlessness.  To my mind, 辟易 is either an intransitive verb or a verb phrase (used intransitively, i.e., unable to take a direct object) 辟易とする.  In this regards, the expression 辟易と is simply wrong.  There is, therefore, no knowing as to what the author meant it to be.

I'd imagine she used 辟易 here as synonymous to うんざり.  The と is, then, an adverbial marker.  In conclusion, I suspect the text can be understood as, うんざりと[した様子で]ため息をついているシン.


----------



## gengo

Flaminius said:


> I suspect the text can be understood as, うんざりと[した様子で]ため息をついているシン.



That's how I read it, too.  Shin was acting bored and sighing.  Kenkyusha gives 辟易する as a verb, but I agree that it doesn't seem to be used transitively.  And since we don't say 辟易をつく, the と can't really be "and" here.


----------



## Joschl

インターネット検索では「*X*に辟易する」と「*X*に辟易とする」いう構文を見つけました。正しいのは「*X*に辟易する」という構文とされているようですね。これを副詞化するば「*X*に辟易し」あるいは「*X*に辟易して」となります。だから本来なら「*X*に辟易_して_ため息をついているシン[...]」となるべきですね。


----------



## gengo

Joschl said:


> インターネット検索では「*X*に辟易する」と「*X*に辟易とする」いう構文を見つけました。正しいのは「*X*に辟易する」という構文とされているようですね。これを副詞化するば「*X*に辟易し」あるいは「*X*に辟易して」となります。だから本来なら「*X*に辟易_して_ため息をついているシン[...]」となるべきですね。



Yes, that all seems to be correct.  However, we all make mistakes when writing, even in our native languages, and I suspect that the writer here simply was thinking about the two nouns as 辟易*と*ため息, and didn't give sufficient thought to the verb forms.  Your red version is almost certainly the intended meaning.


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you all.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

"辟易とため息を” - Google Search

When I googled "辟易とため息を", I found two things:
One: The same question was made in the major three language forums, and the answers were more or less the same; The expression is not correct.

At the same time, I found the expression in seven or eight different contexts.
Therefore, maybe "辟易とため息をつく" is a recently-coined Japanese expression, and it has become popular in the field of ラノベ (light novels) or something. I haven't checked the backgrounds of these hits though.

It may be a kind of 流行り言葉, like "I'm lovin' it."

Maybe we younger generation can see this expression on dictionaries in 50 years when older people die.


----------



## Flaminius

Looks like *SLTD* has discovered 辟易とため息をつく is a jargon that is about to gain currency in a group of story-writing hobbyists.  I'd imagine there are enough more expressions like this to establish a concept of なろう小説方言, or Narō-argot.


----------



## Flaminius

「辟易とする」が「うんざりする」と同義に用いられる方言のある証拠。


> 横合いから声を掛けられ、ルイゼは辟易とした気持ちを押し隠して振り返る。


榛名丼「婚約破棄された替え玉令嬢、初恋の年上王子に溺愛される」第75回。https://ncode.syosetu.com/n1031gv/75/


----------



## Joschl

語意が近いこともあり，「うんざり」を含む「うんざりする」と「うんざりとする」という構文の両方が正しいと感じられることから，「うんざり」から「辟易」の方向への類推が起こったことは想像できますけど，元の文での「辟易と」の使い方は奇妙ですね。


----------

